# custom windows 8 touch gestures?



## Colere88 (May 12, 2013)

Is there a way to customize touch-screen gestures in windows 8, like aside from the derptastic ones they give you to start off? I bought an all in one, and it's nice, but I can't for the life of me find a way to make custom gestures without buying software, and the only software I found looks kinda sketch and bait-and-switchy:

http://gestureworks.com/

my macbook pro died a while ago so I broke down and got an all-in-one because I needed a computer and was planning on getting a peripheral TS for the computer that I was in the process of building (figures), but they're hella more expensive than what I can afford right now, even if I didn't buy this TS-AIO. It's a decent platform, I like that it's by Asus (even though the mobo is megatrends--wtf?), but what I liked about my notebook was the touchpad let me do gestures like go back and forth from page to page on my browser just by doing two fingers left or right (back or forward, respectively), and i'm wondering if there's a way to do the same thing with the screen?

my brain hurts from goggling. can anyone enlighten me or point me towards someone who might know more about this?


----------

